# Other Pets > Birds >  big bird family!

## python_addict

I wanna know if anyone is into birds just as much and what everyone owns. Ball pythons seem to have all of the attention lol. I have a blue and gold macaw, 2 scarlet macaws, 1 sun conure, 1 african grey parrot, and 1 I think is a conure but she is turquoise and grey no other colors our pinneapple....conure? died along with our quaker parrot...due to the king charles cocker spaniel..  :Sad:

----------


## Jessica Loesch

I desire to own a macaw one day.  I have no idea where to find a baby though.

----------


## python_addict

we found our scarlets on craigslist lmao but we were searching every city in a couple states

----------


## Jessica Loesch

How easy were they to socialize/tame?

----------


## mommanessy247

Only birds i have owned were cockatiels.
i definitely plan to have another & i'm nurturing the idea to also have a white bellied caique. 
i would love to have a B&G macaw, a goffin cockatoo & an african grey but numerous issues would make them impossible for us.

----------


## DellaF

I have a quaker parrot. Loud little critter  :Very Happy:  He's my little green and grey spoiled boy.

----------


## Shadows Valkyrie

*In the past year and a half I have had a Senegal Parrot, 4 Parrotlets, 1 Lineolated Parakeet, 1 Mulga Keet and 2 Blue & Gold Macaws. I rescue and re-home exotics.

Now I have just the 2 Blue & Golds and the Lineolated Parakeet. Those guys are here to stay as I have fallen in love and can't bear the thought of parting with them!*

----------


## BoaFreak

We have a Rose Breasted Cockatoo.  His names Willis and he is spioled rotton to my wife.  He doesn't like me very much and I have no Idea why.  He was accually a rescue and once we got him all set up he took to my wife very quickly making kissing noises and not trying to eat her face every 2 seconds lol.  but fro some reason he has not liked me very much since day 1  :Tears:

----------


## Anatopism

This is Normandy, my senegal parrot =) I love him. I do not however, like the caique I'm currently babysitting until mid september. She's cute and neat, but her noises annoy me. Normandy is so much more likeable!

----------


## seang89

I have owned 4 cockatiels in the past. That was a while ago. They have since past and I am trying to decide what path I want to take with a bird.  I really like green cheek conures, I may want to get one of those.

That senegal looks pretty awesome.

I just really dont know. I want a friendly bird that has a bit of intelligence capabilities. Also something that Isn't $5,000.

----------


## mues155

I used to breed cockatiels but now im out of that and have 3 left as pets. 
A one legged Whitefaced pied male, a female normal with a split lower mandible, and another Whitefaced Cinnamon Pied female that i just loved to keep. Over the years theres sometimes those injured ones you just cant find homes for, nor do you trust them to go to a home other than your own. 

I used to have a congo african grey but he passed away recently and its been very hard adjusting. 

I love birds and have had them since elementary school, i believe i will always have a bird in my life.

----------


## oliverstwist

i have a fourteen month old congo african grey. i cant imagine my life without Jayden

----------


## Alleykat

This is Tyson, his little girlfriends name is purdue. I want to move into something around the size of an amazon blue front but for whatever reason they are equal to 1.5 mortgage payments... Sigh

----------


## python_addict

well i have cockatoo coming home tomorrow so theres another bird lol

----------


## Shadera

I love birds.  We've got a Guatemalan blue crown mealy, a maximilians pionus, and a greencheek.  I've done a bit of rehabbing work too and have placed everything from parrotlets to macaws.

I also did a couple years working as a volunteer coordinator at a local raptor rehab.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Here is my boy Mr Bojangles aka Motor mouth  :Surprised:  a Yellow Sides Green cheek Conure if got for Christmas in 2009

He can say 

I love you baby
Want a treat
Come here
What you doing
I'm a good boy
I'm a good birdie
Watching TV

----------


## python_addict

> Here is my boy Mr Bojangles aka Motor mouth  a Yellow Sides Green cheek Conure if got for Christmas in 2009
> 
> He can say 
> 
> I love you baby
> Want a treat
> Come here
> What you doing
> I'm a good boy
> ...


Awww! lol "im a good boy" that is so adorable  :Very Happy:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (08-29-2011)

----------


## JLC

> 


Awww!  He's adorable!!  Got GREAT taste in web surfing, too!  :Very Happy:

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (08-29-2011)

----------


## Egapal

> Ball pythons seem to have all of the attention lol.


 Yeah funny how they Ball pythons get all the the attention at www.ball-pythons.net. Some kinda weird fixation if you ask me. I had a cockatiel as a kid. Birds require way to much attention for me to keep one. I would constantly feel bad about working long hours or going away for the weekend. Snakes are my kind of pet. I come home from a long day and they look at me as if to say. "I am not hungry yet please go back to work and leave us alone." or "Put me down and go get a rodent for me." For the most part that suits me just fine.

----------


## Shadera

> 


That's a face that's plotting world domination.  I've seen it here before on my cinnamon's face.   :Surprised: 

Short video of her working.
Step one: hang upside down, drop rattle toy into water dish.
Step two: ???
Step three: world domination

http://youtu.be/YrAvJiAH7PI

----------

Stewart_Reptiles (08-29-2011)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Awww! lol "im a good boy" that is so adorable


More like Mr Evil but oh well  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Awww!  He's adorable!!  Got GREAT taste in web surfing, too!


He does, doesn't he  :Wink:  his second favorite site YouTube in search of Green Cheek babes video (he goes crazy about that  :Wink:  )




> That's a face that's plotting world domination.  I've seen it here before on my cinnamon's face.


They are definitely Evil mastermind, no doubt but who can resist them ?  :Razz:

----------


## Kara

In the past, lots of birds: starlings, conures, cockatoos, macaws, kookaburras, peacocks, etc.   Thinking about some emus next summer...for the moment, just 30+ chickens, and this little Minion of Evil. 

Really I mean it.  He's evil.  FEAR HIM!!   :Wink:

----------


## JLC

> 


FIKI!!!!!! 

Dang!  I really miss that little minion!!!  :Tears:   Will I ever see him again?!? 

 :Razz:

----------

_Kara_ (08-29-2011)

----------


## Kara

> FIKI!!!!!! 
> 
> Dang!  I really miss that little minion!!!   Will I ever see him again?!?


I'm sure that can be arranged!  Would love to take you on a tour of the Bridges of Madison County.  Let us get our guest apartment finished & we'll be good to go...I feel another gals' weekend coming on (we'll have to get Robin & Deb in on it, too)!  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

> ...I feel another gals' weekend coming on (we'll have to get Robin & Deb in on it, too)!


Amen sister!! Been WAY too long!!  :Yes:   :Yes:   :Yes:  (I'm happy to come out ahead of time and whip that guest apt into shape for you, too.  :Razz:  )

----------

_Kara_ (08-29-2011)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I'm sure that can be arranged!  Would love to take you on a tour of the Bridges of Madison County.  Let us get our guest apartment finished & we'll be good to go...I feel another gals' weekend coming on (we'll have to get Robin & Deb in on it, too)!


Guest apartment does that mean I won't have to sleep in the crate?  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:   :Wink: 

Love the FEEK BTW if it wasn't for him I probably would have never got back into birds again  :Wink:

----------

_Kara_ (08-29-2011)

----------


## DC Reptiles

seeing all this makes me miss my birds. Me and my father use to breed sun conures, but in the past we had cockatiels, african greys, amazons, love birds, all kinds of finches, and my favorite my senegal. I will have to look to see if I can find the pics I had of all of them. I want a macaw though so bad, but I want one to hand feed if I ever get one.

----------


## scc_583

We have a 12 year old blue and gold he is puffed in this pic trying to impress me lol.  

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## ball python 22

all i have is a little seven week old quaker parrot that im hand feeding but would love to have a hyacinth macaw

----------


## python_addict

yesterday at 3pm our african grey flew through our screen i was outside searching till 10pm until it started pouring hard so i kept searching till midnight.....i gave up cause i missed dinner and had blisters on my heels well today at 4 she was found in a tree so i called fire department and they came to her rescue now shes home but tired and hungry..........lets just say im extremely happy and her wings are being clipped.....

----------


## ball python 22

> I have owned 4 cockatiels in the past. That was a while ago. They have since past and I am trying to decide what path I want to take with a bird.  I really like green cheek conures, I may want to get one of those.
> 
> That senegal looks pretty awesome.
> 
> I just really dont know. I want a friendly bird that has a bit of intelligence capabilities. Also something that Isn't $5,000.


i have a quaker there not very expensive but they have a great personality

----------


## kevinb

I've had parakeets and a quacker. I gave them to my grandparents a year or two ago since I was going to go to college. I ended up not going but they are to much in love with the birds now that I wont seperate them.  :Smile: 

In the future I am hoping to build a small indoor aviary for about 4 toco toucans and most likely a breeding pair of Hyacinth Macaws. I just love the blue and gold. A African grey female will be going in my office too.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

